# change in lab results and weight gain



## mama_cc (Sep 25, 2011)

I seem to be battling a weight increase despite being very careful. I thought it was just age, but after my latest testing, I am not so sure.

T3 Total 0.70 (0.60-1.81)

T4 Free 0.70 (0.76-1.46)

TSH 5.710 (0.360-3.740)

In December, I had about a 2 week period absolute fatigue. I take 2 60 MG tabs of Armour M-TH and 1 60MG tab F-S. My endo sent me my latest labs and told me I was slightly lower than last time.

Any thoughts? I called my endo today and asked if I should be increased.

Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are really hypo - a dosage increase is a good idea.

Be sure to re-test in 6 weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mama_cc said:


> I seem to be battling a weight increase despite being very careful. I thought it was just age, but after my latest testing, I am not so sure.
> 
> T3 Total 0.70 (0.60-1.81)
> 
> ...


You are horribly undermedicated. Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 @ about 75% of the range given by your lab. FREE T3 is your active hormone and I do note that your doc ran Total 3, not FREE T3.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## mama_cc (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for your input! I have been hypo for about 10 years and have only switched to Armour in the last 2 years. I felt better initially, but the last 6 mos have been a struggle. I will be proactive w/my endo and lobby for a dosage increase.

My weight gain has been about 10 lbs in the last 3-4 mos. I work-out and journal my intake online. It was driving me crazy to eat right but be tired and be gaining weight. My face is also a bit swollen/puffy. It wasn't until Jan that I felt the need to work out less- could not really muster up the energy.

Grrr...I hate my 'roid. Thanks again!


----------



## meliss917 (Oct 31, 2012)

It has been awhile since I have been on here..I guess I wanted to try and ignore my symptoms since every DR says your NORMAL...well I am not..I have been on Weight Watchers with little results..heart doc said my heart is healthy but thinks my Endo should look at Chronic Fatigue since a TSH of 2.01 is appraently normal ..I have all the symptoms of Hypo and CFS. I see my Endo again on the 18th so I hope I get answers. The last labs I had were 24hr Urine and Blood for Creatinine. (waiting on results)..Praying for Answers as you are!!!!


----------

